# How much is car lift from dubai to mussfah shabiyah



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there, would like to ask How much is car lift from dubai to mussfah shabiyah for a month ? Any idea? 

Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

???


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dubizzle is best for this kind of thing.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dubai to Mussaffah (most developing area of Abu Dhabi)...

If i take a bus for dh 20 from Al Ghubaiba bus station (bur Dubai) to Abu Dhabi Bus Station....
Then take a bus for dh 2 to Mussaffah and return back to Dubai five times a week... 22 days a month... 
It will be a 3-4 hour trip every day (either way)

It will cost me dh 20 + dh 20 + dh 2 + dh 2 = dh 44 per day
dh 44 per day * 22 days = dh 968 
dh 44 per day *26 days = dh 1144

If 4 people are sharing a car (exclude the driver/ owner)

dh968/ 3 person= dh 322
dh 1144/3 person = 381
Only 1 hour (or less) drive from Ibn Batuta Mall to Mussaffah

I think dh 500 - dh 600 should be a good amount... 
It depends on the car as well....


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Thanks nm62.. Very informative


----------

